# USA PA1 DCC Insatall



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Does anybody out there have any experiance with a DCC conversion in a USA Alco PA1? I am about to start but it would be appreciated if anybody has done it before. I am going to use Phoenix sound and 2 NCE D808. Any tips would be welcomed!!! Thanks


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't think that you need TWO D808's. One should do fine. However, if you have a big booster and low track resistance, you may find that the high peak currents drawn by the USAT locos will literally burn the wheels off. 

See http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips5/gp9_tips.html for an installation in a GP9 which I believe uses simiarl motors.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

George, the USAT PA1 is an A an B unit. The B unit has its own motors and smoke. I assume this would require a second decoder???


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Kenny 

Normally your PA set is called a PA1/PB1, when you say PA1 you are referring to just the Cab unit 

audi84 Noel 1


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

My mistake. PA1 and PB1, thanks


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Both units have motors and smoke and are not connected by any type of plug.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope I just set one up with QSI/G-wire,may be different for you with the phoenix and whatever but I mu'd the pa/pb and then mu'd to my battery boxcar, which Greg E. was gracious enough to help me through the wiring up the decoder. I do not run smoke on anything I have, except for the amazing MTH Triplex which I do run the smoke on, on dcs. So it worked for me here is a you tube video just made two days ago with it running. Now prototypically speaking I need to transfer the installation to a pass car or in one of the units itself. Take a look!! pa/pb mu'd together then mu'd to the battery boxcar with QSI/G-wire, and the 1to1 scale sound system from Oregon. Regal 

YouTube - 7485jerry's Channel


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have DCC and you are going to go to the trouble of installing a decoder, why go to the additional trouble of using Phoenix? You could just install one of the DCC sound/motor controllers, like QSI or Zimo or ESU/Loksound


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry and I did a "quick and dirty" install, Just fed the QSI motor output to the input of the stock USAT board(s). The lights are not constant intensity of course, and you should not run the smoke units, but this kind of install can be done in bout 10 minutes. 

USAT locos often use wiring where 3 wires are used to run 2 separate sets of lights and have a negative common lead. Wiring individually for DCC means you need to at least change the common to positive on the light boards. It's actually a pretty simple rewire on the lighting boards, but you need to use new dropping resistors. 

On the USAT locos with bicolor 2 pin LEDs, you need to do a little trick to make them reverse. 

It really depends on an effort vs. results "equation". 

Look on my site under ROLLING STOCK... USAT... F3 for how I did the leds on an F3 unit. 

Confused yet? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg, thanks for the help. I am going to check out your website. Am I right about having to use a separate decoder in the A and B unit? Two decoders programed to the same address..


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

you will need two decoders, one for each loco. However, you don't really need sound in the 2nd unit unless you REALLY want it that way. 

You probably can get away with one decoder for BOTH units if you use the D808 AND a little current limiting in each unit. The D808 has plenty of capability for average current to drive two USA units but it's peak capability will be taxed. Adding 1 ohm in series with each unit will help limit the peak currents to within the decoder's ratings. Also, you should consider cross jumpering the power pickups of the units in any case.


----------

